# Denver to Long Beach



## Nate182010 (Oct 3, 2010)

Me and my good buddy fish, set out for Santa Fe. We were going to hitch hike to Pueblo and catch a train out of there. But, we all know how plans............work they don't. So we got a ride to Colorado Springs (stat away they're arresting squatters). Because of this no camping law we had troubles finding a place to sleep. So we tried hitching out in the middle of the night (didn't work so well). So, we camped out next to the highway in some bushes. In the morning we got picked up by this college student, who dropped us off like 3 exits down. We stood on the highway for about an hour when this state trooper told us we couldn't be on the highway. But, we could be on the on ramp. So we waited there for a ride when this guy pulls over. "where you headed"
"Santa Fe"
"I can take you all the way." 
So i we hop in. As we are rolling threw Pueblo he stops and buys us breakfast, and we hit the road again. On the way to Santa Fe he tells us "I've been driving around the country getting in contact with people that really made an impact on me, when i was young." So he starts telling us where he is going and where he has been. He says that he is headed too L.A. and stopping in Tempe on the way there. So Fish and I look at each other and both of us get that look of "FUCK IT" on our faces. So we decide to go to California.
We roll into Tempe about 10 o'clock at night, to this house. When we walk in, it is this old couple. They gave us a bed, showers, washed my crusty ass boxers, and socks. Fed us dinner and made us breakfast. For three days. We went down to Mill ave to spange, everyday. Making an okay amount of money there. But our last night there was the best. 
It was a Friday and we made like 60 bucks, in 2 hours. So we decide to call it a night and give our spot to some homebum. When we walked away these 2 kids ask us if we knew where to get ant weed. So, fish says yeah i got some. We walked to the CVS to get some mickeys and Four Loco (sidewalk slams!). Then we go to they're apartment, they give us 20 bucks and we got drunk. We went to go get more when these 2 girls crossed our paths. One takes Fish on this crazy ass adventure across Tempe while the other was with me freaking out because she can't find her friend (who was with Fish). 
I started to tell her about being a traveler, squatting, and hopping trains. She fell in love with the idea. Started telling me that i was her soul mate and begging me to stay in Arizona. I told her about the itch that have that tells me to go. And that i couldn't stay. We found her friend and Fish and they went on there way. 
We meet back up with the kids from earlier at their hotel and start to drink, when Fishes phone starts blowing up. They're begging us to come over to their house. So We looked at each other with the same "FUCK IT" look. So we take some of our kick downs and catch a cab to the address they gave us. We get there and they're at the swimming pool for the apartments. They were apparently robbed at knife point. Just then the security guard comes out and thinks that it was us who robbed them. The girls start saying the it was not us. And he tells us to leave or we will be arrested for trespassing. So we knew that the cops were going to be looking for us. So we went to the brightest parking lot and played some games of dice while we wait for them. They find us we give them our statements and they say well just be going on your way. So we sat in the Wal-mart parking lot till sunrise and then met up with the guy who was giving us a ride all the way too long beach.
So we get into long beach at around 3pm and we go to this house where i know this Christian family that my best friend used to live with. We stay there for a couple nights and then i start to get tired of being pampered so Fish and I set out for the streets. We played 2nd street and were getting mad kick downs. Then one day these 2 kids stop us and ask us where we're from. "denver"
We're from Wisco" So we decided to kick it with them for a while. 
We found out that they were on their way to San Diego to get jobs and save up money to go to Europe. I started telling the girl (Mallory) about being a train hopper. And in a matter of 2 minutes she went from plastic traveler to traveler. Her and i had a great night on the beach with Fish and the other kid (Mckade). 
The next day we met these other travelers (our kind of traveler). Their names were Zach Cinder and Ryan. We start gettin' down on some sidewalk slams in the park and then the real fun starts. Zach starts getting pretty rowdy and jumping on cars yelling "KINGKONG AIN'T GOT SHIT ON.....MEEEEEEEEEEEE!" And then cops show up he gets away and we get off. But, in this whole mix up we lost Mal. So we ended up waiting for her on second street all day. She showed up just as we were about to head out. So we slept on the beach that night. 
Mal and Mckade came back to Denver with us and I am now seeing Mallory. They wen't back to Wisco so she could she her mom and he could see his babies mama. Now i'm in Denver. I will be stuck here for a little while to help my mom out with rent for the next month or so. Mallory is on her way back to Denver then we're going to florida.


----------



## nivoldoog (Nov 19, 2010)

Haha, hell yea good times


----------



## Nate182010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Or we were supossed to go to florida.


----------

